# 1080 Massey



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm more puzzled than anything.

I have a 1080 MF tractor I still uses all the time for my hay operation. I'm going over everything with a fine tooth comb I notice the pulley on the water pump moves back and forth buy what I considered a lot. When I start it up no wobble. Now yes I have checked all 4 bolts on the fan and all are tight. I have checked the coolant level and all is good there are no leaks.

How in the work is this working with no leaks???????? I will order a new water pump and gladly put it in. How long has this been running like this I don't know?

Any one ever see this before????


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Just the pulley moves or the fan too? Is the shaft actually moving?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Sometimes they'll do that and not leak, for awhile, and then suddenly let go and just pour. Usually turn loose at THE worst time possible, too.

Replace the pump and you should be good.

Later! OL J R


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've had Cat water pumps with a loose bearing that you can actually wobble the fan around, yet not one drop is leaked. Our first 4 wheel drive White we bought came with a brand new radiator as the bearing went bad in the water pump and it either locked and broke the shaft or the shaft just broke, but never leaked a drop for the previous owner until the fan went thru the radiator.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

You might check about a rebuild kit and an aftermarket pump. I got an aftermarket pump for an older IH several years ago and so far it's going strong. Big factors in my choice, dealer didn't have a pump and didn't want or couldn't get one, the rebuild kit was a couple days out, the aftermarket was on the shelf and about 60% of the rebuild kit cost. Got mine at the tractor salvage yard.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Farmineer95 said:


> Just the pulley moves or the fan too? Is the shaft actually moving?


Yep pulley fan shaft all moves.

I'm not going to go that rough but any one ever buy a water pump rebuild kit? Will just buy a new pump and be done.

Now to find a good place to get pump.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I considered a rebuild kit because I rebuilt a bunch of green ones at a dealership. Done right it's a new pump. A new pump has it's advantages and I sure wouldn't fault anybody for going that route.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I just did a pump in a 2-110 white. Perkins engine. Aftermarket pump was used after some head scratching. The shaft was longer. Had to make a 1/2" thick washer to allow the pulley to get tight. Just saying this as a caution with the older model parts.


----------



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

had massey 65 with same loose wobble and holding all fluid


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have seen a older Deere trucked in needing a water pump. They pulled it off the truck with a chain and left it in the lot. I go out, check, and it has coolant, no puddle underneath. I'm not going to find another guy, a chain, forklift, etc when I can drive it in. Turn the key, engine start, makes a horrible racket and gets shut off. Fan is tipped so far that the fan blades are striking the radiator. No coolant loss, starter worked, engine ran and I still pushed it into the shop with the forklift.


----------

